# 3 boats on fire in St Martin



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

3 boats on fire, destroyed including a new Lagoon 450


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Dock is next to Island Water World on the Lagoonies side.

No boats close downwind, fortunately


----------



## travellerw (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh.. that makes me very sad.. I hope no one got hurt..


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

No one hurt.

No ones water pumps worked real well, but it was too late anyway.


----------



## travellerw (Mar 9, 2006)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> No one hurt.
> 
> No ones water pumps worked real well, but it was too late anyway.


Very good to hear no one was hurt..

Still sad.. I suspect a few dreams ended right there!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

One person was injured with severe burns to a leg. He wasn't there by the time I got there so I didn't see that.

I've been told by a good authority he was working on a gas cylinder and it caught fire.

He wasn't on the Lagoon 450


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Sad to see. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolby (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah ...I saw all the smoke didn't know till now what it was from.....crazy!!!! That really could have wrecked havoc in the harbour....


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Friends of ours having their mast worked on at FKG said they saw the boats burning and heard several loud explosions from either fuel or propane tanks going off. I'm sure that was exciting! I'm glad they were no closer.

(Mark--Keep and eye out for "Steve and Joy" sailing the First 42 "Ocean Angel", our sistership. She rides a little 3-wheel scooter. I mentioned to them that you were in the neighborhood and that, despite being from Oz, you seemed to be an okay fellow.)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

svHyLyte said:


> (Mark--Keep and eye out for "Steve and Joy" sailing the First 42 "Ocean Angel", our sistership. She rides a little 3-wheel scooter. I mentioned to them that you were in the neighborhood and that, despite being from Oz, you seemed to be an okay fellow.)


Will do!
I had FKG work done last week on my new dodger. Fortunately the ccancas guys (St Martin Sails) felt with FKG so stuff was on time, on budget 

I will find your friends and say hi. 

Re: explosions: I was at the dock 30 meters away when 1 explosion happened. I ducked. No one else did. But I have seen that sort of explosion throw stuff a hundred meters in the air so ducking is a great idea.

Mark


----------

